# Sentra SE-R Vs. Mustang GT



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

The infamous Loop 10 that i take home from work every night hails with leagions of ricers and the rice mustang scene. As a friend (forsakenRX7) and i are on our way back to my house from his, this guy in a copper tone mustang pulls up beside me. We are doing like 65 already. i thought he was gonna pass, cuse he was in the fast lane, and me, trying to mind my own buisness, was in the slow lane! well he kept beside of me for a while, and then i finally get tired of it and throw my hands up. Now considering the huge amount of drag that i had on my car because i had all my windows including sunroof open i think i faired very well against him! I went from 4th up into 3rd at the same time he did, and immeaditally pulled ahead about half a car. his headlight were at my door handels. and we went all the way across the power band, and into forth. i inched ahead maybe another foot and then we were dead even. All i coud hear was a loud wind, and the sound of his 302 screaming its gutts out! we stayed like that for like a min or two, and then i backed off as we were entering into traffic. and he did the rice boy fly by and got over into my lane! Now if i had all my windows up, maybe i could have beat him by even more, but anyway, a kill is a kill! Funny how exciting it was for my first Mustang GT kill, and now its kinda like "Civic.....OOOOHHHH mustang" yeah uh huh!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

no offense dude, this is just not making sense to me. Although i wasnt there for it....the numbers arent even adding up including your drag.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

lol...


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey, blue.... be more spesific! no offense taken, but tell me whats wrong


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

i can see why you dont believe me i guess. And believe me, i totally respect that. I mean, i didnt blow this guy out of the water, but he was left wandering what the hell was wrong with his car! i don't really see the drag factor playing such an important roll but i was just saying that if i had been all closed up, i would have been more aerodinamically prone to win. thats all. but anyway, if it matters to you then tell me why you thank that and ill try my best to explaine. Later man


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

I can believe it. Mustangs are kinda slower on top end. If it was from a stop it would be a lot different. Also, you would have pulled a little more with your windows up and sunroof closed. Racing against my friend on the highway (both turbo Z31's) I can take him by like a car length or 2 every time. But when my t-tops are off and my windows are down he will get ahead a little.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

its just really the number factor. I am not saying your wrong, more props to you that you took him. What year GT was it?


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

I was there. Trailing behind pegged as fuck trying to keep up in my wife's accent. It was a new body style stang. It was definatly GT as I got a REAL good look at him when he rode my ass and got stuck beside me in traffic tryin to get to Anthony. What started it all was when Anthony took off from a light real fast playin around with me in my wife's hyundai. We didnt even realize the stang was behind us. When we took the exit to loop 10, here he came. Flew by me and got right beside Anthony. Then I watched em both take off and Anthony pull half a car ahead. Thats about where they stayed. well...until Anthony ran up on that van. The damn stang didnt even slow down for a rematch. he just tucked tail and ran. If only I had been in the 7. DAMNIT!!


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

If it was an auto it would be horribly slow up top. 99+ Mustang GT's with auto's have been known to go as low as 13.7 on a good track. My Mustang does 12.5 off the showroom floor and makes a funny sound when under hard accelleration 

A kill is a kill though. Good job!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh, i can really believe the automatic part, so nice job anthony. good kill i have driven an auto mustang myself. I wasnt thoroughly impressed.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I don't doubt your story but something must of been up. Maybe this guy didn't know what the hell he was doing. A Mustang GT has double your hp and almost 2.5 times your torque; of course, they don't have much of a top end.


----------



## carrrnuttt (May 11, 2003)

Shanker said:


> *My Mustang does 12.5 off the showroom floor and makes a funny sound when under hard accelleration
> 
> *


Is it a whiny/whistly sound?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Does it sounds like a hair dryer?


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

Like a lower RPM hair dryer. Everyone I take out in the car who's never heard a roots style supercharger always thinks the car is broken.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

The new mustangs don't have a 302, they have a 289. i.e 5.0 vs 4.6

260hp 302ft-lbs


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

It could have been a 94-98 Stang GT 5.0......and probably an auto (the wider gear specing hurts them a bit in roll-ons). Still, nice job matching him.

I've only raced 3 Mustang 5.0's, but all were LX notchbacks (the fastest of the lot), and at least 2 were lightly modded (I talked to them after), and the other was from a 90mph roll.......obviously I lost all three times.

I REALLY want to catch a stock GT off a light (hopefully a driver that isn't too great too), or from a 40mph roll. THAT should be damn close.

Oh...and the new Mustang 4.6L modular engine is NOT a 289 (that'd be 4.7L)...it's a 281


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

if it was the 8th or quarter he would have ate your ass. Mustangs arent made for highway racing. Good job


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah, i think that it was definately an auto!. when he down shifted it wasn't as mechanical as it woul be as if you had to release a clutch and then put it back into gear. it was a smoother type of glyde shift! i mean, i looked meaner on the shift than this guy did! and this guy was running out of steam as i neared the van, i could hear him getting to the end of his powerband, while i still had more to go in my gear! i bet that guy is still trying to figure out what got hold of him that night!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I believe it, stock new mustang gt auto's run high 14's stock, and they're rwd. Your car with your mods should be mid 15's. Add in the fact that it's from a roll and you got yourself a winner


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Shanker said:


> * My Mustang does 12.5 off the showroom floor and makes a funny sound when under hard accelleration *


You just cant say that enough can you?


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Well it was a win anyway! And it was a mustang which makes it better!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> *You just cant say that enough can you? *


with that car, i think he earns a little bragging rights.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

hey guys, get this. The whole time, ive been running on a weak engine! let me explain. I never thought that i would ever buy anything at autozone to increase the performance of my car, right! well, today as i was visiting my buddie josh (civic, eminem boy) i see this new for sale item. its an adaptor bracket for a cold air intake filter. well i have a custom intake in which i used the metal lip off of the inside of the old air box, now the way i have my filter placed it always falls out and stuff, now i figured that it would give more performance when the filter is off, but i put this adaptor on and made everything air tight, where air was forced to suck through the filter, not only did my throttle tone deepen, i also pull a shit load harder than i used to! im thinking that i have a 15 sec car again. I totally cured the huge lag that 1st and 2nd gear had! OH MAN, now i really can't wait to get ahold of another victom! this made me so happy today!


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

Breather mods can yield great results! The '03 Cobra runs ultra-rich from the factory and CAI and catback yield 30-40rwhp over stock just because they increase the airflow better.


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

I'm not bragging or anything like that but I'm still ecstatic that they put this car out. It was exactly what I was looking for. I was going to get an '02 which is a 2V motor and put a S\C and suspension on it. It would've cost me more than the cost of my Cobra and I wouldnt have had a warranty. I just don't understand what was going on in SVTs' heads. It's almost as if they read my mind or something. This car was a gift to myself when I got a good promotion at work. I've put a lot of time and effort into my job and now I can finally enjoy some of the benefits. BTW my first car was a 1978 Ford Fairmont that had a rod knocking and got worse gas mileage than this car that is until my brother drove it and the engine grenaded.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah, my first car was a 1991 ford ranger xlt. i bought it with 186000miles. it lasted me 3 years. and i just happen upon my se-r! guess it was just the luck of the draw!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

hey why hasnt any one else replied. well, i bet yall get tired of the "my SE-R killed a Mustang GT stories" so i guess ill let this post die a respectful deth!


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

*????*

Dam good story man!! I have an '02 Max (auto) and I've only lost 2 races so far. The 1st loss was an '02 Benz S500. We did it from a redlight. Now suprisingly, (eventhough i luv my baby) It was dead even from the jump. Then it happened.... When my Max went into 2nd gear, the dam benz kept pulling away in 1st. But off the jump, my baby can obviously hang with a 8 cylinder 300 + HP whip!!!
The second, a 2000+ Stang GT. Now this one we did from a rolling start, about 55mph. We were neck and neck for a bit, then the prick got me at top end. When we get to the next light, he tells me he was suprised I hung with him as long as i did. I felt like dragging him out his car and beating the piss out of him. Now with my Injen CAI, I want another crack at a benz and a GT.

Good story man, bigups to you're Sentra!!!!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah if your shit was manual, you could have had his ass! tell me, did you happen to turn your overdrive off before you raced! and youre car has about 265hp so thats telln me that the stang had to be a manual, seeing as to how they have 250ish hp!, but hey, if you hung with him in an auto you did great!, ill bet with that intake you installed you will take him the next time!


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

*?*

You can turn off the overdrive on an 02Max?? How?
Please holla back! If it'll give me an edge, i'm all for it, ya'heard!!!!
But yeah man, that dam GT was a manual!!!
Not to mention I had my girlfriend in the car with me (adds about another 130 pounds) my winows were cracked, and I have a sub-woofer box in the trunk. With the intake, I'm PROBABLY AT ABOUT 265 HP. I WANT A REMATCH!!!!!!!!!!!
Hey, by the by, has anyone else heard that adding a performance exhaust to an 02 max will lessen my low-end torque??? Holla Back!!!!1!


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

It depends on your exhaust setup. Mustangs with V6s almost always lose torque when going to dual exhaust. I have no idea about your car though but it can go either way.


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

Shanker said:


> *It depends on your exhaust setup. Mustangs with V6s almost always lose torque when going to dual exhaust. I have no idea about your car though but it can go either way. *



Yeah, i've heard the same. I'm planning on going from the headers back to the muffler tip (from the roota to the toota) if my $$ permits. 4 Now, i'll probably go with a cat-back and Hi-flow cat.
Thankx 4 the feedback guys.
I'm still waiting on an aftermarket ECU upgrade. Anyone else with an '02 max with mods, holla back, let me know what's available!!!
Thankxxxx peeps!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

The 02 max only has 255 the 03 max has 265


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

The '03 Max has 255hp yo, its the '04 that has 265!!!!!!!!
Check out the Nissan web site!!!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

typo thats what I meant


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

So how's the Nissan scene in Cali yo?


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Im not for sure if there is an overdrive on the car. how many gears is it. does it say 1 2 3 D, if so, then D is the over drive. try manual shifting next time. if youre good at that then you should be able to take him. and losin the gf is always a plus when it comes to racing. A dragged out a 17.1 with mine in the car and when she got out i got a 15.9


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

anthony jackson said:


> *A dragged out a 17.1 with mine in the car and when she got out i got a 15.9 *


daaaammnn that's a big difference. I ran like 3 16.2's in a row and then my 170lb friend hopped in the car and I ran a 16.4.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL, i knew that someone was gonna go there! No i actually drove the car alot better because she wasn't in there to bitch at me! ya know, i mean how can you go down the drag strip "safely". i just went all out when she wasn't in ther!


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

anthony jackson said:


> *LOL, i knew that someone was gonna go there! No i actually drove the car alot better because she wasn't in there to bitch at me! ya know, i mean how can you go down the drag strip "safely". i just went all out when she wasn't in ther! *



I feel you there dogg, the "side seat driver bitching" is a big factor!!!
And safety is definately an issue!!! But i was street racing. Shit man, i wouldn't even let her in the car if i went to a track, ya heard!!!!!!!!!!!!
But yeah, mine is 1-2-3-D I'll try manually shifting next time!!! That GT is going down =)


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Cool, cool!


----------



## buttons (May 24, 2003)

*nice job*

I want to pipe in and ask if it was a 96-99 mustang GT. you know the mustang that had 205hp with the 4.6 Them with auto's turn like high 15's i think. I had a 91 GT that Was no slouch on the top end. At least i didn't think so. 

When i first got it i turned [email protected]

Then i put on:
ford motorsport alluminum driveshaft
Trickflow intake manifold
70mm throttle body
A K&N cone filter, removed resonator.. advanced timing.


----------

